# ساعدوني ؛ على رد هده الشببهة لم أجد لها حل



## الحيران_1 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة للجميع ;

أنا بطلب مشاعدتكم في رد هذه الشببهة  . أنآ مبنام عاوز ليها خل من فضلكم اهدوني ; واحد خرب بيتي بها الله ولا بلاس سلام ومحببة للحميع ; سلام لكم 

يسوع مخلصنا انتصر على ابليس بعد ما جربوا أربعين يوم أكان حوار بين الشيطان ويسوع إن كنت ابن الله إلخ ... فهذه القصة من أعظم قصص الكتاب المقدس لكن فيه مشكلة :story:صراحة أنا حيران نسوفها مع بعد .

1 ) بعد انتصار يسوع مخلصنا على الشيطان - إنجيل متى -

[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.10][حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان.لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.12][ولما سمع يسوع ان يوحنا اسلم انصرف الى الجليل.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.13][وترك الناصرة واتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون ونفتاليم.]

 [فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.14][لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.17][من ذلك الزمان ابتدأ يسوع يكرز ويقول توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات]

هنا في متى يسوع مخلصنا ترك الناصرة ... حسب نبوة اشعياء المتحققة

2 ) بعد انتصار يسوع مخلصنا على الشيطان - إنجيل لوقا -

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.8][فاجابه يسوع وقال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.14][ورجع يسوع بقوة الروح الى الجليل وخرج خبر عنه في جميع الكورة المحيطة.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.16][وجاء الى الناصرة حيث كان قد تربى.ودخل المجمع حسب عادته يوم السبت وقام ليقرأ.]

 [فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.17][فدفع اليه سفر اشعياء النبي.ولما فتح السفر وجد الموضع الذي كان مكتوبا فيه]

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.21][فابتدأ يقول لهم انه اليوم قد تم هذا المكتوب في مسامعكم.]

هنا في لوقا يسوع مخلصنا جاء إلى الناصرة ... حسب نبوة اشعياء المتحققة , فأنا أطلب مساعدتكم هو يسوع جاء إلى الناصرة أم ترك الناصرة بعد تجربته مع الشيطان  ؟ أنا في حيرة ... آه منو لله إللي عمل هذه الشببهة مابنامي

سلام لكم .​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 نوفمبر 2011)

* تجربة المسيح(مت1:4-11) (مر12:1-13) (لو1:4-15)*

*
*


> *[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]إنجيل متى*





> *[FONT=Times New Roman,Times] [/FONT]*
> 
> *الفصل / الأصحاح الرابع*
> 
> ...


*



			لوقا 4
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *1 أما يسوع فرجع من  				الأردن ممتلئا من الروح القدس، وكان يقتاد بالروح في البرية 				*
> *2 أربعين يوما يجرب من  				إبليس. ولم يأكل شيئا في تلك الأيام. ولما تمت جاع أخيرا  				*
> *3 وقال له إبليس: إن  				كنت ابن الله، فقل لهذا الحجر أن يصير خبزا *
> *4 فأجابه يسوع قائلا:  				مكتوب: أن ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة من الله 				*
> ...


*

بعد عودة السيد المسيح إلى الجليل اتى إلى الناصرة،وبعد ذلك ترك المسيح الناصرة وذهب إلى كفر ناحوم.
* *1.            			 			لأن الناصرة رفضته.... إذاً لنحذر أن نرفضه وإلاّ سيتركنا.* 
*2.            			 			ليختار تلاميذه من بين صياديها لأن كفر ناحوم عند البحر أى  			ساحلية. وفي آية 17 نجد أن دعوة المسيح هي التوبة، نفس دعوة المعمدان،  			فالتوبة هي المدخل، والبشارة المفرحة بأن من يتوب يدخل الملكوت.* 
*
*
[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 نوفمبر 2011)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اعتقد هذا البحث سوف يفيدك*​
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اليهودية ولا الجليل؟*[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## الحيران_1 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> * تجربة المسيح(مت1:4-11) (مر12:1-13) (لو1:4-15)*





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *بعد عودة السيد المسيح إلى الجليل اتى إلى الناصرة،وبعد ذلك ترك المسيح الناصرة وذهب إلى كفر ناحوم.*
> *1.                          لأن الناصرة رفضته.... إذاً لنحذر أن نرفضه وإلاّ سيتركنا.*
> *2.                          ليختار تلاميذه من بين صياديها لأن كفر ناحوم عند البحر أى             ساحلية. وفي آية 17 نجد أن دعوة المسيح هي التوبة، نفس دعوة المعمدان،             فالتوبة هي المدخل، والبشارة المفرحة بأن من يتوب يدخل الملكوت.*




أولا أنا بشكرك على تجاوبك سلام لك ، أنا درست الشببهة من جميع النواحي فعلا ليس لها حل الشببهة دي المشكلة كيف !!? 

1 ) الناصرة  لم تذكر إطلاقا حسب علمي في العهد القديم حتى نرى '' متى '' يقول :

[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.13][وترك الناصرة واتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون ونفتاليم.]

 [فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.14][لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل.]

حتى إذا سلمنا جدلا أن هذه النبؤة قد تحققت ( تجريب الشيطان ليسوع ) فهي ليست من سفر اشعياء أو كلام إشعياء إنما هي من مزامير داوود كيف !!! ?

[فــــانـــدايك][Ps.91.11][لانه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Ps.91.14][لانه تعلق بي انجيه.ارفعه لانه عرف اسمي.]

نعم مكتوب في المزامير وليس اشعياء دي نمرة واحد :

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.10][لانه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك.]

2 ) 

- يسوع لما جربه الشيطان أربعين يوما ذهب إلى الجليل الدليل :

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.14][ورجع يسوع بقوة الروح الى الجليل وخرج خبر عنه في جميع الكورة المحيطة.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.15][وكان يعلّم في مجامعهم ممجدا من الجميع]

ثم جاء إلى الناصرة الدليل : 

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.16][وجاء الى الناصرة حيث كان قد تربى.ودخل المجمع حسب عادته يوم السبت وقام ليقرأ.]

من الجليل إلى -------> الناصرة

ورجع يسوع بقوة الروح الى الجليل ...وجاء الى الناصرة  

وفي متى أنظر :

[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.12][ولما سمع يسوع ان يوحنا اسلم انصرف الى الجليل.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.13][وترك الناصرة واتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون ونفتاليم.]

من الناصرة إلى -------> الجليل

انصرف الى الجليل ... وترك الناصرة 

فهمت !!!!؟ أتمنى .

يعني الشبهة قتلاني :act19:​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 نوفمبر 2011)

لم افهم قصدك من الكلام

ردا علي الشبهه التي تقصدها

الرد على اختلاف لوقا 4 مع اشعياء61​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*مسلم لا غش فيه 

يا مسلم لما الكذب ؟


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*



أولا أنا بشكرك على تجاوبك سلام لك ، أنا درست الشببهة من جميع النواحي فعلا ليس لها حل الشببهة دي المشكلة كيف !!? 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بس للأسف احنا ماعندناش شبهة ، رددنا عليك 



1 ) الناصرة  لم تذكر إطلاقا حسب علمي في العهد القديم حتى نرى '' متى '' يقول :

أنقر للتوسيع...

اية علاقة دا بموضوع " جاء " أم " ترك الناصرة ؟ 




*


----------



## AYIOC (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الإسلام بيشع منه, مهما حاولتو مش هاتعرفو تبقو زي ولاد الملك !, بتبانو من أول سطر.

و جي يجرب معانا أنواع الكذب الحلال !.


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*نستمر في سحق المسلم 




حتى إذا سلمنا جدلا أن هذه النبؤة قد تحققت ( تجريب الشيطان ليسوع ) فهي ليست من سفر اشعياء أو كلام إشعياء إنما هي من مزامير داوود كيف !!! ?

أنقر للتوسيع...


مين قال لك اصلا ان النبوة هى " تجريب الشيطان ليسوع " ؟ هاهاهاها


تعالى نشوف ونكشفك أمام الكل :

النبوة  : 

**1 ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق. كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون وارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم.*​ *2 الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما. الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور.*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* 


*
تحقيقها : 

أشعياء 9 : 1،2
**15 ارض زبولون وارض نفتاليم طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم.*​ *16 الشعب الجالس في ظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما. والجالسون في كورة الموت وظلاله اشرق عليهم نور.*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* 


*
اذن انت جاهل 




انصرف الى الجليل

أنقر للتوسيع...

استخرج هذه من النصوص :

**[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.12][ولما سمع يسوع ان يوحنا اسلم انصرف الى الجليل.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.13][وترك الناصرة واتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون ونفتاليم.]
*


----------



## الحيران_1 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> لم افهم قصدك من الكلام
> 
> ردا علي الشبهه التي تقصدها
> 
> ...


 


شكرا على أدبك في الردود اوريجانوس ... يقول يسوع المسيح :

[فــــانـــدايك][Jn.5.39][فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية.وهي التي تشهد لي.]

أولا لا أرى علاقة بين ما جاء في لوقا أو متى بخصوص تجربة الشيطان ليسوع مع سفر إشعياء ... فالتجربة هي في المزامير :

[فــــانـــدايك][Ps.91.11][لانه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Ps.91.12][على الايدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Ps.91.14][لانه تعلق بي انجيه.ارفعه لانه عرف اسمي.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Ps.91.16][من طول الايام اشبعه واريه خلاصي]

كما جاء في لوقا :

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.10][لانه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.11][وانهم على اياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك.]

أظن الخطأ الأول في الشببهة هو ذكر تجربة يسوع على أنها نبؤة من اشعياء .

الخطأ الثاني  هو التضارب بين لوقا ومتى حول هل ذهب يسوع بعد تجريبه من الجليل إلى الناصرة أو العكس بينت لك ذلك في مذاخلتي الساببقة ​ 


الحيران_1 قال:


> - يسوع لما جربه الشيطان أربعين يوما ذهب إلى الجليل الدليل :​
> [فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.14][ورجع يسوع بقوة الروح الى الجليل وخرج خبر عنه في جميع الكورة المحيطة.]​
> [فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.15][وكان يعلّم في مجامعهم ممجدا من الجميع]​
> ثم جاء إلى الناصرة الدليل : ​
> ...


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*



أولا لا أرى علاقة بين ما جاء في لوقا أو متى بخصوص تجربة الشيطان ليسوع مع سفر إشعياء ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال اصلا ان النبوة عن التجربة يا مسلم ؟؟
النبوة اتيت لك بها وبتحقيقها !!

لا تطالبنا بفهمك المغلوط !




فالتجربة هي في المزامير :

[فــــانـــدايك][Ps.91.11][لانه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Ps.91.12][على الايدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Ps.91.14][لانه تعلق بي انجيه.ارفعه لانه عرف اسمي.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Ps.91.16][من طول الايام اشبعه واريه خلاصي]

كما جاء في لوقا :

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.10][لانه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.11][وانهم على اياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك.]

أنقر للتوسيع...


* *نعم مكتوب على التجربة هنا في المزامير ، لكن في متى يتكلم عن قول :
*

*1 ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق. كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون وارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم.*

*2 الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما. الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور.


*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *



أظن الخطأ الأول في الشببهة هو ذكر تجربة يسوع على أنها نبؤة من اشعياء .

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا خطأك بالفعل ..



الخطأ الثاني  هو التضارب بين لوقا  ومتى حول هل ذهب يسوع بعد تجريبه من الجليل إلى الناصرة أو العكس بينت لك  ذلك في مذاخلتي الساببقة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تعارض البتة في الكتاب المقدس !


*


> *[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.12][ولما سمع يسوع ان يوحنا اسلم انصرف الى الجليل.]*​


*
**من فمك ادينك ،، هذا حدث متى ؟
عندما سمع يسوع ان يوحنا قد أسلم وليس بعد التجربة مباشرة !!




عندك شبهات تاني ؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> ​
> *احنا هنشاعدك فعلا :smile01*​​*خل ؟ عايز خل ؟ اديله يامولكا خل ,ده انت هتاخد خل *
> *منور ياخبيبى :smile01:smile01:smile01*​



:smile01


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*ماتيلا بقى اشهد الشهادتين عايزيين نهاية الفيلم 


*​


----------



## AYIOC (5 نوفمبر 2011)

آه, عندنا مسلم هايشهر إسلامه 

مسلم كداب داخل يعمل فيها مسيحي, العيب مش عليه.
العيب علي اللي علمه الكدب.


----------



## The Antiochian (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*وعامل فيها مسيحي ؟؟؟!!!!!! ^_^*


----------



## Koptisch (5 نوفمبر 2011)

واضح إنك مسيحى فعلا !!!!  ههههههه


----------



## الحيران_1 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *نستمر في سحق المسلم *
> *اذن انت جاهل *


 
سأجيبك من الكتاب المقدس  :

[فــــانـــدايك][Cor1.1.21][لانه اذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة استحسن الله ان يخلّص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة.]

فالجاهل معروف من هو   ! فلا تقل ما ليس في الآخرين وهو فيك وعندك .



Molka Molkan قال:


> *مين قال لك اصلا ان النبوة هى " تجريب الشيطان ليسوع " ؟ هاهاهاها*
> 
> 
> *تعالى نشوف ونكشفك أمام الكل :*
> ...


 
لا تضحك كثيرا بلا فائدة خليك رزين وثابت .

كما قلت سابقا فهذه النبوة أصلا غلط وضعها في مكان بعد تجريب الشيطان ليسوع لماذا !!? سأقول لك ; أكمل تتمة الأعداد من إشعياء لنرى هل هذه النبؤة عن يسوع أم لا !

[مشتركة][Is.9.1][الشعب السالك في الظلام رأى نورا ساطعا، والجالسون في أرض الموت وظلاله أشرق عليهم النور.]

[مشتركة][Is.9.2][منحتهم ابتهاجا على ابتهاج وزدتهم فرحا يا رب، كالفرح في الحصاد فرحهم أمامك وكابتهاج من يتقاسمون الغنيمة،]

[مشتركة][Is.9.3][لأن النير الذي أثقلهم والخشبة التي بين أكتافهم كسرتها مع قضيب مسخريهم كما في يوم مديان.]

[مشتركة][Is.9.4][نعال العدو في المعركة،مع كل ثوب ملطخ بالدماء، أحرقتها مأكلا للنار.]

قل لي أي حرب قادها يسوع حتى سمعت نعال العدو و امتلأت أرض المعركة  بنعال العدو و الدماء !! ? بل ما جئت به أنا هو الصواب نبؤة من مزامير داود تنطبق على يسوع أم لم يعجبك هذا العدد !! ?

[مشتركة][Ps.91.14][ويقول الله: ((أنجيه لأنه تعلق بي. أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي.]

أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي
أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي
أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي

إلى الآن ولا مجيب عن الخلط الواقع بين متى ولوقا حول هل بعد التجربة ذهب إلى الجليل أم الناصرة !!! ?​ 


الحيران_1 قال:


> - يسوع لما جربه الشيطان أربعين يوما ذهب إلى الجليل الدليل :​
> [فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.14][ورجع يسوع بقوة الروح الى الجليل وخرج خبر عنه في جميع الكورة المحيطة.]​
> [فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.15][وكان يعلّم في مجامعهم ممجدا من الجميع]​
> ثم جاء إلى الناصرة الدليل : ​
> ...


----------



## AYIOC (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الحيران_1 قال:


> فالجاهل معروف من هو   ! فلا تقل ما ليس في الآخرين وهو فيك وعندك .


 
نعم معروف, كان اُميّاً لا يقرأ ولا يكتب, هل تعرفه ؟
الآن ظهر الوجه القبيح, المسلم علي حقيقته, لماذا تنكر رسولك و دينك و تدعي انك مسيحي ؟, أليست هذه التقيه و الكذب المباح ؟.


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*



			سأجيبك من الكتاب المقدس  :

[فــــانـــدايك][Cor1.1.21][لانه اذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة استحسن الله ان يخلّص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة.]

فالجاهل معروف من هو   ! فلا تقل ما ليس في الآخرين وهو فيك وعندك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل ، إذن انت الجاهل ، لو تريد فتح موضوع في هذا النص ، جاهز  
ولكن لا تشتت الموضوع ، انا اثبت انك جاهل ..




لا تضحك كثيرا بلا فائدة خليك رزين وثابت .

أنقر للتوسيع...

كيف اشاهد مسلم جاهل لا يفهم اصلا اين المعجزة ودخل ليكذب ولا اضحك عليه ؟ 
هذه ليست لها علاقة برزانتي بل لها علاقة بمدى إستمتاعي بالمسريحة الخائبة التي تمثلها وقد كشفناك ولقناك درسا 




كما قلت

أنقر للتوسيع...

طظ فيك وفي قولك 

انا اثبت ..




فهذه النبوة أصلا غلط وضعها في مكان بعد تجريب الشيطان ليسوع لماذا !!?

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما علاقة المكان أًصلا ؟
النبوة عن النصوص التي اتيتك بها ، كونك لا تفهم هذا هو المعتاد منكم وليس له قيمة عندي ، انا اربيك حواريا فقط ..



سأقول لك ; أكمل تتمة الأعداد من إشعياء لنرى هل هذه النبؤة عن يسوع أم لا !

أنقر للتوسيع...

لست انت الذي يحدد ،، النبوة لم اتكلم الى الآن هل هى عن يسوع المسيح ام لا ،، 
انت كذبت وجهلت النبوة اصلا ثم جهلت مكانها ، وانا اتيتك بالنبوة ومكانها الإستشهادي من العهد القديم ، لو لديك ردود من علماء مسيحيين معتبرين هاتها ، ..




[مشتركة][Is.9.3][لأن النير الذي أثقلهم والخشبة التي بين أكتافهم كسرتها مع قضيب مسخريهم كما في يوم مديان.]

[مشتركة][Is.9.4][نعال العدو في المعركة،مع كل ثوب ملطخ بالدماء، أحرقتها مأكلا للنار.]

أنقر للتوسيع...

مين قال لك ان دي داخلة ضمن النبوة أصلا ؟  دا انت مسلم لقطة ، هاتشوف الويل معايا ..




قل لي

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، قل لي انت اولا من الذي قال لك ان كل الأصحاح نبوة مثلا ؟




بل ما جئت به أنا هو الصواب نبؤة من مزامير داود تنطبق على يسوع أم لم يعجبك هذا العدد !! ?

أنقر للتوسيع...

نتكلم في نبوة متى ، وليس الآخر .. ركز ،، هذه نبوة عن كلام قاله متى واما الآخرى نبوة عن ما فعله المسيح ،، اتمنى ان تفهم وتركز ..




[مشتركة][Ps.91.14][ويقول الله: ((أنجيه لأنه تعلق بي. أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي.]

أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي
أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي
أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي

أنقر للتوسيع...


دي النبوة اللي استشهد بها مين ؟ 




إلى الآن ولا مجيب عن الخلط الواقع بين متى ولوقا حول هل بعد التجربة ذهب إلى الجليل أم الناصرة !!! ?

أنقر للتوسيع...

كذبت ،

أولا : لا خلط الا في عقلك فقط 
ثانيا : انا اجبتك والجمتك ولم ترد إلا بمثل هذه الجملة السفيهة التي لا تعبر عن اي دليل بل عن " هو كدا وخلاص " هاها


تكرارا لمشاركاتي التي لم يجرؤ المسلم الكاذب المتخفي في صورة مسيحي ان يرد عليها بأي دليل :

			  			#12



*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 نوفمبر 2011)

> هنا في لوقا يسوع مخلصنا جاء إلى  الناصرة ... حسب نبوة اشعياء المتحققة , فأنا أطلب مساعدتكم هو يسوع جاء  إلى الناصرة أم ترك الناصرة بعد تجربته مع الشيطان  ؟ أنا في حيرة ... آه  منو لله إللي عمل هذه الشببهة مابنامي


*لا تصدق سؤال عويص وفعلا ميخلكش تنام
بس عايز اسالك سؤال اعوص
طيب هو هيترك الناصرة ازاى الا لو كان هو اصلا موجود فيها؟
وللغباء المستحكم ان انجيل متى نفسه يقول ان يسوع انصرف الى الجليل وبعدين ترك الناصرة 
اذن هو ذهب الى الناصرة بعد التجربة كما قال انجيل لوقا
ولعلمك الشخصى ان الناصرة وكفرناحوم  فى مقاطعة الجليل
موسوعة كولومبيا الاصدار السادس
**Galilee (gălʹĭlē), region, N Israel, roughly the portion north of the plain of  Esdraelon. Galilee was the chief scene of the ministry of Jesus. The Sea of  Galilee, the countryside, and the towns— Cana, Capernaum, Tiberias, Nazareth—are repeatedly referred to in the Gospels. Jesus himself was called  the Galilean, and his disciples were chosen from the local fishermen. After the  destruction of Jerusalem (a.d. 70),  Galilee became the main center of Judaism in Palestine. Zionist colonization of  the region began at the end of the 19th cent. The Beit Natufa Dam there is part  of the national water carrier system, of which the main reservoir is the Sea of  Galilee. Galilee is divided into Upper and Lower sections. The major  towns in Upper Galilee are Zefat and Tiberias; Nazareth is the largest town in Lower Galilee. Jews, Arabs, and Druze compose  the bulk of the population*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 نوفمبر 2011)

> من الناصرة إلى -------> الجليل
> 
> انصرف الى الجليل ... وترك الناصرة


*يا جاهل الجليل دى مقاطعة كاملة مش بلد
والناصرة وكفرناحوم فى مقاطعة الجليل*


----------



## امية الصلتي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مرحب : احييكم جميعا ، انا مسلم سابق تركت الاسلام وحاليا في وضع محايد بعد ما اقتنعت أن الاسلام لا يمكن يكون دين من عند الله اصلا بعد دراسة مستفيضة ،، حاليا انا باحث عن الحق بعد ان اصبحت لا ديني ، ولكن موش ملحد ، يعني مؤمن بالله بس موش تبع اي دين ،،،،،، تابعت الموضع ده  وكل التعليقات ،، والحقيقة ان الاساتذة قامو بالرد على الاخ حيران بكل وضوح واختصار وانا استوعبت ردهم بكل سهولة وبدون اي مشكلة ، وكان الرد مصححا  لأخطاء حيران عن النبؤة في اشعياء ، وكمان عن التناقض المزعوم في الانجيل ،،،،، لكن موش عارف ليه الاخ الحيران مصمم انه يبقى حيران  ؟، والا هو عايز يبقى حيران ؟  حاجة غريبة انا لما يكون عندي سؤال والاقي حد يجاوب عليه في منتهى الجمال زي ما حصل من الاساتذة  حاكون سعيد جدا ، لكن ابقى مصمم بالعافية على موقفي ، ده كده يبقة نيته موش سليمة ابدا مع احترامي للاخ الحيران  ،،،،، وكمان عندي ملاحظة اخرى على الاخ حيران ، هو ليه عمل بروبوغاندا  على حاجة بسيطة جدا بالشكل ده ؟ وليه مديها وصف خيالي وعامل منها مشكلة كبيرة لدرجة انه موش مخلياه  ينام ! حاجة غريبة !!  عشان كده انا بتفق مع الاساتذة اللي قالو ان ده موش مسيحي وانه مسلم متنكر ،،، بس اذا كان هو فعلا مسلم متنكر  ازاي بيشوف نفسه في المرآة وهو بيكذب ؟،،،،،،،،، واخيرا انا بقدم الشكر الجزيل للاساتذة اللي جاوبو عالسؤال في منتهى الانسيابية والسهولة والوضوح ، وهما بستحقو الشكر فعلا


----------



## apostle.paul (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*اهلا بيك
والاول علشان تتعرف على المسيح والايمان المسيحى 
مش الاساطير اللى سمعتها فى الاسلام عنه
لازم نعرف الاول انت ايه قدر معرفتك بالمسيح كما نعرفه ونؤمن بيه نحن المسيحين 
*


----------



## امية الصلتي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اهلا بيك
> والاول علشان تتعرف على المسيح والايمان المسيحى
> مش الاساطير اللى سمعتها فى الاسلام عنه
> لازم نعرف الاول انت ايه قدر معرفتك بالمسيح كما نعرفه ونؤمن بيه نحن المسيحين
> *




اشكرك الاخ الكريم على سرعة الرد : بالنسبة للاسلام  يا ليته بس اساطير  ده ابعد كمان من الاساطير : بالنسبة للمسيح فلا يمكن بتاتا مقارنته بمحمد والذي يقارنه بمحمد يرتكب جريمة بشعة ،،، لكن بيني وبيني عشان اكون صريح معك انا لا انظر اليه كاله  مثل المسيحيين  ، لكن لو اعتبرته بشرا عاديا فانا بصراحة اعتبره اعظم انسان عرفته البشرية بدون منافس ، اما لو كان بشرا استثنائيا له مواصفات خاصة فهو بكل المقاييس استثناء لا مثيل له ،،،، لكن ارجو منك ومن الاخوة ما يزعلوش مني بسبب نظرتي المختلفة للمسيح ، كمان ارجو ان احنا لا ندخل في نقاش بسبب نظرتي للمسيح لأنني الان بصدد دراسات مركزة للكتاب المقدس ولشخصية السيد المسيح ، لذلك لا يمكن ان استبق الاحداث واناقش معكم موضوع انا لسه بصدد دراسته ،،، ولو  اراد اي احد من الاخوة الصلاة من اجلي فانا ارحب بذلك بكل سرور ،،، واشكرك مرة تانية لسرعة الرد


----------



## apostle.paul (8 نوفمبر 2011)

> *رد: ساعدوني ؛ على رد هده الشببهة لم أجد لها حل*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*معلش 
ارمى ما فات وتقدم للامام
واشكر ربنا انك عرفت الحقيقة غيرك لسه غرقان فى الاساطير وبيدافع عنها*


> بالنسبة للمسيح فلا يمكن بتاتا مقارنته بمحمد والذي يقارنه بمحمد يرتكب جريمة بشعة


*محمد ميتقارنش بحد خالص
محمد ببلاويه يحتل المركز الاول فى الانحلال الاخلاقى وموت الضمير فى اعمق صوره*


> لكن بيني وبيني عشان اكون صريح معك انا لا انظر اليه كاله   مثل المسيحيين  ، لكن لو اعتبرته بشرا عاديا فانا بصراحة اعتبره اعظم انسان  عرفته البشرية بدون منافس


*وانا مش عايز اكتر من كدا
يكفينا حاليا اعتبارك للمسيح بانه اعظم انسان جاء الى الارض*


> لكن ارجو منك ومن الاخوة ما يزعلوش مني بسبب نظرتي المختلفة للمسيح


*لا مفيش زعل ولا حاجة*
*احنا هنا لتبادل الثقافات بينا بدون زعل*


> لأنني الان بصدد دراسات مركزة للكتاب المقدس ولشخصية السيد  المسيح ، لذلك لا يمكن ان استبق الاحداث واناقش معكم موضوع انا لسه بصدد  دراسته ،


*طيب بما ان كلامنا سيكون علمى بحت
لان واضح انك انسان عقلانى وتعمل العقل فقط
هسال حضرتك سؤال
هل انت بتشك فى وجود يسوع تاريخيا
يعنى عندك شك فى ان يسوع كان شخصية تاريخية ظهرت من 2000 عام فى اليهودية وادعى انه هو المسيا المنتظر؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## امية الصلتي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك مرة تانية اخي الكريم ،،،،انا يا اخي موش عايز اخش في نقاش وحوار في موضوع انا بصدد دراسته ،،،، وبالنسبة لسؤالك اقولك لا يمكن ابدا ان المسيح يكون شخصية وهمية زي ما بيقول بعض الملحدين ،،، موش كده وبس ده انا حمشي معاك ابعد من كده ، واقولك ان مستحيل يكون دانيال موش نبي بعد نبئته الصادقة والدقيقة والواضحة جدا عن وقت خروج المسيح بالتفصيل ، والنبؤة دي لوحدها كافية تماما انها تؤكد مسيحية المسيح ، و وصدق نبؤة دانيال في نفس الوقت ، وبكده اصبح عندنا رابط كبير جدا بين دانيال والمسيح في وقت واحد ،،، ولعلمك اي انسان يتجاهل نبؤة دانيال بيكون انسان عنده قصور في التفكير  وموش عايز اقول عنده انعدام تام في التفكير ،،،،،  طيب ليه دانيال مقالش ياتي من بعدي نبي اسمه احمد ؟ الاجابة بكل بساطة هي ( هههههههههههههه )  ، واعتقد ان دي اجابة كافية وكلها من حرف واحد وهو ( ه) ،،،، انا عندي يا اخي كلام كتير ولكن  موش عايز اتكلم بيه الا لما اخلص دراستي ،،،،، وبالنسبة لمحمد اللي انا كنت بصلي عليه ، دلوقتي اقولها وبكل ثقة واطمئنان تام  ( مستحيل انه يكون نبي ابدا ) والمرة اللي فاتت قلتلك انه مقارنته بالمسيح جريمة ، المرة دي اقولك انه مقارنته بدانيال او باشعياء جريمة بشعة ،،، محمد لا يقارن الا بمسليمة الكذاب  والمقارنة حتكون في صالح مسليمة ،،،،،، وماتطلعش مني كلام اكتر من كده هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## apostle.paul (8 نوفمبر 2011)

> انا يا اخي موش عايز اخش في نقاش وحوار في موضوع انا بصدد  دراسته ،،،، وبالنسبة لسؤالك اقولك لا يمكن ابدا ان المسيح يكون شخصية  وهمية زي ما بيقول بعض الملحدين ،،، موش كده وبس ده انا حمشي معاك ابعد من  كده ، واقولك ان مستحيل يكون دانيال موش نبي بعد نبئته الصادقة والدقيقة  والواضحة جدا عن وقت خروج المسيح بالتفصيل ، والنبؤة دي لوحدها كافية تماما  انها تؤكد مسيحية المسيح ، و وصدق نبؤة دانيال في نفس الوقت ، وبكده اصبح  عندنا رابط كبير جدا بين دانيال والمسيح في وقت واحد ،،، ولعلمك اي انسان  يتجاهل نبؤة دانيال بيكون انسان عنده قصور في التفكير  وموش عايز اقول عنده  انعدام تام في التفكير ،،،،،  طيب ليه دانيال مقالش ياتي من بعدي نبي اسمه  احمد ؟ الاجابة بكل بساطة هي ( هههههههههههههه )  ، واعتقد ان دي اجابة  كافية وكلها من حرف واحد وهو ( ه) ،،،، انا عندي يا اخي كلام كتير ولكن   موش عايز اتكلم بيه الا لما اخلص دراستي


*طيب كويس اوى
فعلا سفر دانيال هو سفر الاعجاز النبوى فى الكتاب المقدس
كويس انك ربط مجئ المسيا بنبوة دانيال النبى
فواضح انك فاهم النبوات المسيانية 
ومتاكدين من ان يسوع شخص حقيقى وتاريخى وليس وهم ولا اسطورة
ناتى للسؤال الاخر
ان دانيال النبى حينما تنبا عن خروج المسيح الرئيس فى غضون السبعون اسبوع وهذا ماحدث بالفعل وظهر يسوع الناصرى واعلن مسيانيته
لكن دانيال نفسه يتكلم عن المسيح انه ابن الانسان الالهى
القادم من السماوات والذى سيكون ملكوته غير منقضى ولا منحل وستتعبد له كل الخليقة
**13 «كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ  سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ  الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.*
*14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ  لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ  أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.*
*ويسوع نفسه طبق هذة الكلام على نفسه واعطى لنفسه مركز الديان الذى سياتى فى مجد الاب ومع ملائكته لدينونة العالم حسب اعماله*
* وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ*
*فيسوع كان مدرك لمسيانتيه وقدم نفسه لليهود بانه ابن الانسان الالهى الذى تنبا دانيال عن قدومه

فنحن تخطينا مرحلة بمعرفة نبوة دانيال المسيانية
من كون المسيح مجرد انسان
الا ان المسيا سيكون اصله سماوى وليس ترابى كمثل البشر
موافقنى؟ *


----------



## esambraveheart (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الحيران_1 قال:


> *[مشتركة][Is.9.3][لأن النير الذي أثقلهم والخشبة التي بين أكتافهم كسرتها مع قضيب مسخريهم كما في يوم مديان.]*
> 
> *[مشتركة][Is.9.4][نعال العدو في المعركة،مع كل ثوب ملطخ بالدماء، أحرقتها مأكلا للنار.]*
> 
> *قل لي أي حرب قادها يسوع حتى سمعت نعال العدو و امتلأت أرض المعركة بنعال العدو و الدماء !! *




*الحرب التي قادها يسوع هي علي اجناد الشر .*
*انظر في كلام اشعياء جيدا يا مسلم لتعرف انها نبؤة ليس عن حرب ارضية :*
*نعال العدو في المعركة،مع كل ثوب ملطخ بالدماء، أحرقتها مأكلا للنار *
*هل تري الكلمات " كل ثوب ملطخ بالدماء" ؟؟؟؟*
*هل تستطيع ان تستبين ثياب من تلك التي احرقت ..هل ثياب المحاربين ام ثياب اعدائهم ؟؟؟؟*
*بالقطع لا ..و ذلك لان التعبير شمولي و يشمل معاقبة كل من ياخذ بالسيف سواء المحاربين ام اعدائهم..او بتعبير ادق " تحريم القتل نفسه و معاقبة مرتكبه" و بتعبير اكثر دقة "ادانة كل فعل الشر بغض النظر عن مرتكبه ".*
*تلك هي الحرب التي خاضها المسيح ضد اجناد الشر و ضد فعل الشر *


> *إلى الآن ولا مجيب عن الخلط الواقع بين متى ولوقا حول هل بعد التجربة ذهب إلى الجليل أم الناصرة !!! ? *



*لا يوجد خلط يا ضعيف النظر ..الخطاء و الخلط فيك انت و في معلوماتك المبتوره لانك لم تقراء متي الاصحاح 13 *

*يقول انجيل متي :*
*متي 4*
*11 **ثم تركه ابليس واذا ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه*
*12 **ولما سمع يسوع ان يوحنا اسلم انصرف الى الجليل.*
*13 **وترك الناصرة واتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون ونفتاليم.*
*ترك المسيح " وطنه " الناصرة و ذهب الي الجليل ( كفر ناحوم هي مدينة جليلية )*

*مت 13 : 54*
*54 **ولما جاء الى وطنه كان يعلّمهم في مجمعهم حتى بهتوا وقالوا من اين لهذا هذه الحكمة والقوات.*
*55 **أليس هذا ابن النجار.أليست امه تدعى مريم واخوته يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا.*
*عاد المسيح ثانية الي " وطنه " الناصرة من الجليل .*
*كان هذا بحسب انجيل متي .*

*و من انجيل لوقا :*
*13 **ولما اكمل ابليس كل تجربة فارقه الى حين*
*14 **ورجع يسوع بقوة الروح الى الجليل وخرج خبر عنه في جميع الكورة المحيطة.*
*15 **وكان يعلّم في مجامعهم ممجدا من الجميع*

*ترك المسيح " وطنه " الناصرة و ذهب الي الجليل *

*16 وجاء الى الناصرة حيث كان قد تربى.ودخل المجمع حسب عادته يوم السبت وقام ليقرأ.*​*
**عاد المسيح ثانية الي " وطنه " الناصرة من الجليل .*
*كان هذا بحسب انجيل لوقا .*

*اذن فانجيلي متي و لوقا يتطابقان.. و انت وحدك المخرف .*​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*محدش شاف واحد كداب هنا افحموه اخوتى فى الرب و الان ذهب بلا رجعة؟! *

*و بالنسبة للأخ المسلم السابق فبقوله أهلاً بيك على أول طريق النور يمكن يكون الطريق صعب و فيه مطبات كتير و صعاب كتير لكن الرب هيحفظك و هينورلك طريقه و هتشوف فين الدين الحق بجد. *


----------

